# أنواع الرجـــــــــال وطرق التــــــــعامل معهم



## christ my lord (3 فبراير 2007)

إن الزوجة الذكية هي التي تستطيع أن تتعامل مع زوجها بمهارة وفن ، فكلنا نعلم أنه لا يوجد هناك زوج يتصف بالكمال لذالك نجد في شخصياتهم بعض العيوب ولذالك يجب علينا مراعاة ذالك عند التعامل معهم وهنا يأتي السؤال ​ 
كيف يكون ذلــــك ؟ ​ 

وباختصار فإن الإجابة تكون معرفة الزوج ، أي من الأزواج هو ؟؟ ومن ثم تحديد طريقة التعامل التي تناسب نوعية الزوج وطبيعتــــــه .... ولذلك فإننا سنقوم بتقسيم الرجال على حسب صفاتهم وسنحدد كيفية التعامل مع كل صفة : ​ 

الزوج ذو الطبـــــــــــــع الحاد ( العصبي ) : 


إن هذا النوع من الرجال هم الذين تتنرفز أعصابهم ويغضبون لأتفه الأسباب ولذالك يصعب علينا التعامل معهم بيسر 

وسهولة ولكن لا مستحيل في سبيل تحقيق السعادة الزوجية ! 


وحتى لا تخسري زوجك العصبي لا تدخلي معه في مناقشات حادة , وإذا وجدته ثائرا يجب عليك أن تتركيه حتى يهدأ 

وبعدها تأتـــي ردة فعلك المملوءة بالعطف والهدوء بعيداً عن العصبية والانفعال الزائد وبعدها ستلاحظين أنك قد 

سيطرت على الموقف واستطعت امتصاص غضب زوجك وكسبت وده. 



الزوج الذكـــــــــــي : 


هذا النوع من الرجال الذين يحبون القراءة والكتابة والإبحار في العلم والعلوم , ومن أجمل صفاته هي أنه يأخذ الأمور 

بمنطق العقل . 

وأنا استغرب من بعض النساء الذين لا يحبون هذا النوع من الرجال ؟؟ لا أعلم لماذا !! 


الحل عزيزتي هو أن تظهري حبك لذكائه بأن تسئليه أي سؤال يجول في خاطرك .. أي أن تكوني تلميذته في الصف ، 

كي يجيب على أسئلتك ويستعرض عضلات عقله وقدراته ومعلوماته أمامك ، وعليك في كل مرة أن تشكريه وتمتدحي 

معلوماته وذكائه .. 



الزوج البــــــــــــارد : 


يتصف هذا النوع من الرجال بصفة تلخصها الكثير من الزوجات بعبارة هي ( عدم الإحساس بالعاطفة ) .. باردون كقطع 

الثلج ، صامتون كالأحجار .. يتميزون بالغموض الدائم .. ويفضلون الصمت دائماً على الإفصاح عن مشاعرهم ؟ 


الحل هو أن تعامليه بهدوء وتحفظ ولا تحاولي أن تفتحي معه أي موضوع أو نقاش بل اتركي له الأولوية دائماً في فتح 

المواضيع والنقاش فيها لأنـــك لو حاولتي الدخول معه في مواضيع ومناقشات فبالتأكيد أنه من الممكن أن تسمعي منه 

رداً لا يعجبك وخاصة إذا لم ينال الموضوع رضاه .. وحاولي أن يكون ردك دوما مختصرا و موجزا ، وكي تنالي عطفه 

عبري عن حبك له وقابليه دوما بوجه مليء بالحب والحنان . 


الزوج الغير حـــــــــــضاري ( الزوج الدهري ) : 


هو الزوج الذي لا يحب التطور ويتمسك بعادات وتقاليد أجداده .. ويظهر هذا في طريقة لبسه للملابس العادية .. وهاتفه 

المحمول قديم .. فهذا الصنف قنوع بنفسه ، وكثيرا ما نجد من النساء لا يحبون هذا الصنف من الرجال والسبب أنهم لا 

يجدون الحرية معهم ؟؟ والحرية التي يقصدونها قد تكون يف رغبتهم ( مثلاً ) في لبس العباية المخصرة والمزركشة .. 


وغيرها من الملابس العصرية ..! 


الحل عزيزتي هو أن تكوني كابنته الصغيرة التي تطيع أباها وتأكدي أن هذا النوع من الرجال يخاف عليك من الفتن 

في زمن انتشر فيها الفتن فأطيعيه ولا تعانديه وإذا فكرت قليلا ستجدي انه لا يريد إلا مصلحتك وستكونين معه أنت 

الرابحة في الدنيا والآخرة بإذن الله تعالى .. 

وبالنسبة لمظهره فحاولي بأسلوب لبق ولا يجرح مشاعره أن تشجعيه على لبس كل ما هو جديد كأن تشتري له ملابس 

كهدية أو تمتدحي نوعية معينة من الملابس أو الألوان حتى يرتدي مثلها دون أن تؤذي مشاعره أو تسببي له الإهانــــة . 



الزوج الحضـــــــــــاري ( عاشق المظاهر ) : 

هذا الصنف من الرجال هو الذي يعشق المظاهر ويظهر هذا في ملبسهم ومسكنهم .. فهذا الصنف يحب شراء الأشياء 

الفخمة والثمينة والتفاخر بها أمام الناس. 


والطريقة للوصول إلى قلبه هو معدته وأيضا اهتمامك بان يعيش في جو جميل مزين بالورود والإكسسوارات المختلفة 

واهم من ذالك هو اهتمامك أنت بمظهرك وان تطلي عليه كل يوم بثوب جميل وأنيق فهذا الصنف من الرجال يعشقون 

الجمال ويجدون المتعة في النظر إلى الأشياء الجميلة لذالك أحسني في اختيار لبسك وترتيب منزلك ، ولكن تذكري أن 

هذا لا يعني الذهاب إلى البنوك والاقتراض منها من أجل ( المظاهر الكاذبة ) أو حتى تبديد المال والثروة في هذه 

الكماليات فحاولي دائماً نصحه وتوجيهه إلى الاقتصاد وعدم الاقتراض والحياة على قدر الدخل الموضوع لأن الله سبحانه 

وتعالى قال ( إن المبذرين كانوا إخوان الشياطين ) . 


الزوج الهــــــــــمجي : 


هو الزوج الذي لا يحسن التصرف مع زوجته بمعنى ليس لديه أسلوب لبق في التعامل معها ويعتبر زوجته كعاملة لديه 

تطيع أوامره وتنفذها من دون اعتراض .. 


الحل هو مهما كان طبع زوجك فكلنا نعلم أن الزوج يصبح طفلا إذا استطاعت الزوجة أن تكسبه بطريقة ذكية وأما عن 

أسلوبه فحاولي أن تجلسي معه جلسة مصارحة وتحاولي أن تصارحيه بطريقة حنونة ولبقة أن يغير أسلوبه معك ، 

فكوني دائماً كالمياه الباردة التي تطفئ النار المشتعلة وتذكري قول الله تعالى : ( إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير 

حساب ) .. 


لذلك تقربي منه وأظهري حبك وحنانك واهتمامك والأهم من هذا ( طاعتـــــــــــــــــك ) فكوني دائماً الزوجة المطيعة 

الخادمة لزوجها ولكن هذا لا يعني قهرك وإذلالك ولكن من أجل الحفاظ على بيتك وأسرتك سارعي إلى إجابة مطالبه 

دون تسويف أو تفويت وإذا قال لك شيئاً أو أمرك بأمر وبطريقة استفزازية أو بلهجة صارمة وقاسية حاولي أن تطفئي 

غضبه بقولك على سبيل المثال ( من عيوني يالغالي ) ( أنت تآمــــــر أمــــــر ) ( حاضرين للحلوين ) وهكذا ... وبهذه 

الطريقة تطفئي غضبه وتنالي محبته وتحافظي عليه .. ولا تقولي له أبداً العبارات التي تخلق المشاكل أكثر وأكثر مثل 

( أنــــــا لست خادمتك ) ، ( لست عبدة عندك اشتريتها بمالك ) ، ( لا لــــــن أفعــــل ) ... كوني يا عزيزتي المرأة الذكية 

العاقلة ، المطيعـــة الصابرة .. ألا تعلمين أن الصابـــــرة والشاكــــــرة في جنة عرضها كعرض السموات والأرض ؟!؟! 



الزوج الحــــــــــــــنون : 


هو الزوج الذي يحب إسعاد زوجته ويحزن عند حزنها ويتألم لألمها وتراه دائماً يحب مساعدتها في الأعمال المنزلية لكي 

ينال رضاها .. وللأسف فإن الكثير من النساء يعتقدون بأن هذا يدل على ضعف في شخصيتهم .. (لا يعجبهم العجب ولا 

الصيام في رجب ) ومهما كان حنيته فإنه إذا ثار فانه سيثور كالبركان عليك ، والحل هو أن تتعاملي معه مثلما يعاملك 

بل وأحسن مما يعاملك ( هل جزاء الإحسان إلا الإحسان ؟! ) .. 



الزوج العــــــــــنيد: 


هذا الصنف من الرجال هو الذي يعشق النظام والانتظام .. ويصعب علينا التعامل معهم إلا إذا تعاملنا معهم بمهارة وفن ، 

والحل هو عدم خروجك من نظامهم وتعليماتهم وعبيره عن حبك .. وامدحيه حتى تكسبي ثقته وحبه .. وانتبهي بان لا 

تدخلي معه في نقاش حاد لأنك في الآخر ستكونين أنت الخاسرة الوحيدة ! ... لذلك حاولي مناقشته بأسلوب هادئ 

ورزين ، واعرضي نصيحتك بطيبة وعفوية دون محاولة إجباره على أخذها ، وإذا رأيته يحاول أن يفعل أمراً خاطئاًَ ولا 

يريد الأخذ بنصيحتك فانصحيه بالذهاب إلى أصدقائه وأقربائه والناس الطيبين لسؤالهم وأخذ مشورتهم حتى يقتنع لما 

هو خير لكم إن شاء الله .. 


الزوج المــــــــــراهق : 


هو الذي لا يكتفي بالنظر إلي زوجته بل تراه ينظر إلي النساء الأخريات ، ربما لديه مغامرات نسائية تسمعين عنها ولا 

تدرين ، ربما تجدين أدلة في ثيابه أو بين أغراضه على مغامراته فنصيحتي إليك تكمن في عدم البحث والتلصص لأن 

البحث والتصلل وتفتيش الجيوب يؤدي إلى مصائب أدهى وأعظم ، فهذا النوع من الرجال يعاني من ( نقص ) يراه فيك 

ولذلك سعى إلى البحث عنه عند الأخريات ولذلك حاولي الاهتمام بنفسك وبمظهرك وغيري من أسلوبك في الكلام معه 

واجعليه يحس بمحبتك إليه وشوقك له وسارعي دائماً إلى السؤال عنه وإرسال الرسائل القصيرة التي تذكره بحبك له 

وإعجابك به وتقدمي منه عندما يعود إلى البيت وقبليه بين عينيه وأظهري له محبتك وحنانك وكوني كل يوم امرأة 

جديدة حتى يعود إلى بيته وأسرته وهذا أفضل بكثير من البحث عن ( البلاوي ) وتضخيمها وخلق المشاكل حولها ، 

وتذكري عزيزتي بأنك زوجته الأولى وأنه مهما ابتعد سيعود إليك طالما يجد عندك الحضن الدافىء والسكن المريح 

والمحبة التي لا نهاية لها !! 



الزوج الرومـــــــــانسي : 


للأسف هذا الصنف من الرجال قليلون .. فهذا الصنف يجيد ممارسة الحب والكلام المعسول .. ويعبر عما في داخله 

بسهولة .. فهذا هدية عمرك فحاولي الحفاظ عليه وكوني دائماً أكثر رومانسية منه وكوني له مثلما يريد حتى تحققي 

معه السعادة الزوجية بإذن الله تعالـــــى .. 




همــــــــــــسة : ​ 

عزيزتي اعلمي أن داخل قلب كل زوج كنز من العاطفة والرومانسية وهذا لن يظهر إلا إذا اجتهدت في تحسين معاملتك 

مع زوجك .. فلا تحاولي أن تحولي حياتك إلى جحيم فالرجل يتحول إلى طفل صغير إذا استقبلته بعد عودته من عمله 

بمظهر لائق وكلام رقيق ومعسول مهما كان طبعه أو كان مرهق بعد عودته من العمل أو واقع تحت أزمة مالية . 


فلا تشتكي دوما من طبعه الحاد وخروجه دوما من المنزل ولكن اسألي نفسك وراجعيها .. ستجدي أنك قد قصرت معه 

في شيء .. 

فاجئيه دوما بالهدايا والكلمات الجميلة فالمرأة قلبها مملوء بالعواطف والمشاعر وتجيد استخدامه أكثر من الرجل 

فاستغليه حتى يتعلم هو كيف يحب مثلك وتكسبينه في النهاية .


----------



## twety (3 فبراير 2007)

*هو كلام صح*
*بس فى صنف من الرجاله *
*مش بياثر فيهم اى تفاهم *
*عموما ربنا يهدى*


----------



## christ my lord (3 فبراير 2007)

twety قال:


> *هو كلام صح*
> *بس فى صنف من الرجاله *
> *مش بياثر فيهم اى تفاهم *
> *عموما ربنا يهدى*


 
شكراا يا توتى على ردك .. بس كمان فى ستات دمغها نشفة حبتين​


----------



## ramyghobrial (3 فبراير 2007)

طيب عايزيين البنات بقة يقولو مين احسن نوع في الانواع دي 
وشكرا يايوساب موضوع جميل


----------



## christ my lord (3 فبراير 2007)

ramyghobrial قال:


> طيب عايزيين البنات بقة يقولو مين احسن نوع في الانواع دي
> وشكرا يايوساب موضوع جميل


 

شكراا ليك يا رامى .. وانا كمان منتظر باقى الاراء​


----------



## bondok (4 فبراير 2007)

مشكور وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## artamisss (4 فبراير 2007)

انا بيتهيئلى  يعنى ان مفيش راجل  عنده صفه وحده مجرده  من دول بس  بمعنى انى لو قابلت راجل مثلا  الرجل الذكى   هالاقيه برضه رومانسى  بالذات لو كان بيحبنى  يعنى هايستخدم ذكاؤة  فى الرومانسيه  
فا مفيش  رجل ذو صفه واحده مجرده من دول لا اعتقد ان كل الرجاله بيبقوا فيهم اكتر من صفه فى نفس الوقت 

انا شخصيا بقى بفضل الزوج الذكى  والرومانسى


----------



## twety (4 فبراير 2007)

*مهما كانت دماغهم ناشفه*
*الراجل الذكى اللى بيبحها بجد*
*هيقدر يخليها عجينه طريه بين ايديه*
*بس مين يفهم*


----------



## ramyghobrial (4 فبراير 2007)

twety قال:


> *مهما كانت دماغهم ناشفه*
> *الراجل الذكى اللى بيبحها بجد*
> *هيقدر يخليها عجينه طريه بين ايديه*
> *بس مين يفهم*


 
مش عارف انتي واخدة فكرة وحشة عن الرجاله لية
امال اللي بنتكلم عليه دة اية 
وانتي قولتي اللي بيحبها بجد
ولو مش كدة ومش بيحبها بجد 
لية متمسكة بية


----------



## twety (4 فبراير 2007)

*علشان هى بتحبه بجد*
*والبنت لما بتحب بتوفى وبتضحى *
*بسيط لو لقيت ولد بيعمل كده*
*هو فى بس قليلين*
*وبجد دة واقع مش معقدة يعنى *
*او انى واخده فكرة غلط عن الولاد*


----------



## ramyghobrial (4 فبراير 2007)

لا معتقدش انها نسبة قليلة النسبة موجودة وكتير اوي 
بس ربنا ادانا العقل للاختيار الصح


----------



## christ my lord (4 فبراير 2007)

twety قال:


> *علشان هى بتحبه بجد*
> *والبنت لما بتحب بتوفى وبتضحى *
> *بسيط لو لقيت ولد بيعمل كده*
> *هو فى بس قليلين*
> ...


 
كلام دة غير صحيح بالمرة .. وبالذات الايام دى اغلب البنات يهمهم المال والجاة والغنى اكتر من الحب والرومانسية .. وحالات كتير جداا البنت تترك حبيبها لانة غير قادر ماديا .. وتفضل الرجل الثرى لان كل اليهم البنت انها تتجوز من واحد يقدر يعيشها فى مستوى عالى معاة عربية وفيلا وشركات ويقدر يخليها برنسيسة زى ما بيقولوا .. وياريت بلاش البنت تفضل تقول فى شعارات انها بتوفى وبتضحى والكلام دة مش موجود على ارض الواقع ولما يجى وقت الجد تلاقى قمة الندالة والنكرانية وكل دة فى سبيل مصلحتها فقط .. والكلام دة انا بقولة عن خبرة فى حياتى .. وياريت محدش يزعل من الكلام دة .. بس هى دى الحقيقة .. وياريت نكون واقعين شوية​


----------



## twety (4 فبراير 2007)

لو عاوز الصراحه يبقى اسمع بجد جايز فى بنات بتدور على المادة لكن الغالبيه بيدوروا على الحب والعطف والحنان صدقنى دى مش شعارات انا اعرف امثله كتير النبت ضحت لابعد حد ولو على المادة رضيت باقل القليل وتقريبا هلى اللى باباها اشترى كل حاجه علشان بتبحب الولد ده وعاوازة واكتر من مثال على كده ودلقوت مثال قدامى النبت مضحيه لابعد حد وراضيه انه يتقال عليها دى رحلها غصب عنا وخناقات مع اهلها وهو اللى مش موافق علشان يجى يتقدملها مع العلم ان مستواه المادى فى العادى مش غنى ولا هيعيشها برنسيسه زى ما انت شايف وللامانه بجد فى ولاد كويسين ومخلصين بس قله بجد لكن النبات اكتر من نسيتهم ودليل تانى ان البنت بترفض عرسان كتير علشان الولد اللى عاوزاة وبتستناه بس صدقنى النت اوفى من الولد وبنسبه اكبر بامانه


----------



## tina_tina (4 فبراير 2007)

يوساب قال:


> كلام دة غير صحيح بالمرة .. وبالذات الايام دى اغلب البنات يهمهم المال والجاة والغنى اكتر من الحب والرومانسية .. وحالات كتير جداا البنت تترك حبيبها لانة غير قادر ماديا .. وتفضل الرجل الثرى لان كل اليهم البنت انها تتجوز من واحد يقدر يعيشها فى مستوى عالى معاة عربية وفيلا وشركات ويقدر يخليها برنسيسة زى ما بيقولوا .. وياريت بلاش البنت تفضل تقول فى شعارات انها بتوفى وبتضحى والكلام دة مش موجود على ارض الواقع ولما يجى وقت الجد تلاقى قمة الندالة والنكرانية وكل دة فى سبيل مصلحتها فقط .. والكلام دة انا بقولة عن خبرة فى حياتى .. وياريت محدش يزعل من الكلام دة .. بس هى دى الحقيقة .. وياريت نكون واقعين شوية​


 
ليه كده يا يوساب
امال احنا قاعدين لغاية دلوقتى ليه
هى مش شعارات
بس زى ما فى ده فى ده
فى ناس بتفكر كده وناس بتفكر كده
انت ممكن تكون علشان جربت ده 
بس مش كل البنات ممكن تعمل كده
فكر كويس


----------



## tina_tina (5 فبراير 2007)

احذر يا يوساب 
كل البنات هتيجى ضدك​


----------



## tina_tina (5 فبراير 2007)

بص يايوساب
يوم ما البنت بتلاقى الراجل 
اللى بجد تقدر تطمن وتعتمد عليه وتحس انه هو ده اللى ممكن تضحى علشانه
بجد بجد عمر ما يدخل فى دماغها الكلام ده كله
ممكن يكون انت شوفته فى واحدة اتنين بس مش فى الكل
دور كويس على واحدة تستهلك لشخصك وانت هتلاقى كتير


----------



## بنت الفادى (5 فبراير 2007)

نسيت  الزوج المتفاهم الرومنسى الزكى 
هو دا يايوساب اللى البنات بدور عليه 
البنات عايزة الانسان المتفاهم العقلانى فى تفكير اللى يحبها بكل صدق علشان ذاتها هى مش علشان اى حاجه تانيه
بتحب الانسان الذكى اللى يقدر يقنعها بكل اراه بدون ان يفرض عليها رايه 
الانسان اللى يعرض الراىء للنقاش مش اللى يؤمر 
مش مهم بقا غنى ولا فقير 
وعلى رايك يا تينا لو بندور على الفلوس مكناش اعدنا لحد دلوقتى​


----------



## christ my lord (5 فبراير 2007)

twety قال:


> لو عاوز الصراحه يبقى اسمع بجد جايز فى بنات بتدور على المادة لكن الغالبيه بيدوروا على الحب والعطف والحنان صدقنى دى مش شعارات انا اعرف امثله كتير النبت ضحت لابعد حد ولو على المادة رضيت باقل القليل وتقريبا هلى اللى باباها اشترى كل حاجه علشان بتبحب الولد ده وعاوازة واكتر من مثال على كده ودلقوت مثال قدامى النبت مضحيه لابعد حد وراضيه انه يتقال عليها دى رحلها غصب عنا وخناقات مع اهلها وهو اللى مش موافق علشان يجى يتقدملها مع العلم ان مستواه المادى فى العادى مش غنى ولا هيعيشها برنسيسه زى ما انت شايف وللامانه بجد فى ولاد كويسين ومخلصين بس قله بجد لكن النبات اكتر من نسيتهم ودليل تانى ان البنت بترفض عرسان كتير علشان الولد اللى عاوزاة وبتستناه بس صدقنى النت اوفى من الولد وبنسبه اكبر بامانه


 
ياريت يكون الكلام دة مظبوط لكن اغلب الحالات مش كدة خالص لانة فى امثلة كتير جدااااااااا ومر بيها اصدقاء ليا انهم اتصدموا فى حياتهم العاطفية وكرهوا حاجة اسمها بنات وحب لان اغلبهم يهمهم المصلحة قبل كل شىء ومفيش حاجة اسمها رومانسية او حب عند البنت .. وعلى فكرة الرجالة غلابة فعلا لانهم بيصدقوا الكلام دة وبيعشوا فى الوهم دة لغاية لما يتصدموا​


----------



## christ my lord (5 فبراير 2007)

tina_tina قال:


> بص يايوساب
> يوم ما البنت بتلاقى الراجل
> اللى بجد تقدر تطمن وتعتمد عليه وتحس انه هو ده اللى ممكن تضحى علشانه
> بجد بجد عمر ما يدخل فى دماغها الكلام ده كله
> ...


 
الحقيقة يا تينا انا لم امر بتجربة شخصية .. ولكن ليا اصدقاء كتير اتصدموا .. ويمكن دة سبب رئيسى انى لم احاول ان اخوض التجربة دى خوفا ان يحدث ليا كما حدث لهم .. لانهم وصلوا لمرحلة نفسية متأزمة جداا بسبب تعلقهم بحب الفتاة التى جعلت منهم كمسوخ بعد ان ضحكت عليهم .. انا بتكلم على كذا تجربة مش تجربة واحدة .. لان كل البنات فى فترة العلاقة العاطفية بتقول الكلام الجميل دة انها هتضحى فى سبيل انها تتجوزة ومش مهم الفلوس المهم انى لاقيت الراجل اليفهمنى والكلام المحفوظ دة وفى الاخر تقول اهلى رفضوا ومقدرش اكسر كلمتهم وهما يفهموا احسن منى وعارفين مصلحتى .. وفى الاخر الغلبان دة اخد ذنبة طلعت من نفوخة ويفضل يعيش بقة على الذكريات​


----------



## بنت الفادى (5 فبراير 2007)

يوساب قال:


> ياريت يكون الكلام دة مظبوط لكن اغلب الحالات مش كدة خالص لانة فى امثلة كتير جدااااااااا ومر بيها اصدقاء ليا انهم اتصدموا فى حياتهم العاطفية وكرهوا حاجة اسمها بنات وحب لان اغلبهم يهمهم المصلحة قبل كل شىء ومفيش حاجة اسمها رومانسية او حب عند البنت .. وعلى فكرة الرجالة غلابة فعلا لانهم بيصدقوا الكلام دة وبيعشوا فى الوهم دة لغاية لما يتصدموا​




مفيش حاجه اسمها رومنسيه ولا حب عند البنات
لالا طبعا انت بتقول ايه الكلام دا مش مظبوط
بس عايزة افهمك حاجه
ممكن تكون البنت مش قادرة تحدد مصرها ويكونو اهلها هما المتحكمين فى الموضوع دا متقدرش تقول لا وتتجراء تقول انا بحب دا وعاوزه
محدش يعرف ظروفها ايه
وعلى فكره نفس الظروف دى بتكون عند الولد كمان انا اعرف ناس كدا 
وعايزة اقولك اى بنت مهما كانت مشاعرها متحجرة لازم تحب فى يوم من الايام والبنت لما تحب بجد متقدرش تنسا 
ولما تنجرح متقدرش تسامح
البنت  ارق واجمل مشاعر​


----------



## christ my lord (5 فبراير 2007)

بنت الفادى قال:


> نسيت الزوج المتفاهم الرومنسى الزكى ​
> هو دا يايوساب اللى البنات بدور عليه
> البنات عايزة الانسان المتفاهم العقلانى فى تفكير اللى يحبها بكل صدق علشان ذاتها هى مش علشان اى حاجه تانيه
> بتحب الانسان الذكى اللى يقدر يقنعها بكل اراه بدون ان يفرض عليها رايه
> ...


 
كلامك مظبوط يا بنت الفادى اهم حاجة فى الرجل انة يكون متفاهم ليس سليط الراى .. وشكراا جدا على مرورك​


----------



## christ my lord (5 فبراير 2007)

بنت الفادى قال:


> مفيش حاجه اسمها رومنسيه ولا حب عند البنات
> 
> لالا طبعا انت بتقول ايه الكلام دا مش مظبوط
> بس عايزة افهمك حاجه
> ...


 
كلامك مظبوط وجميل .. بس اية هى الفايدة لما تكون البنت حبت بجد ومش قادرة تنسى .. وفى الاخر ميحصلش جواز وارتباط حقيقى .. انا عارف كويس جداا ان البنت رومانسية وارق واجمل مشاعر بس يعنى من غير زعل الكلام دة مش دايما موجود او نسبتة قليلة جدااااا .. ويا بخت الراجل لما يلاقى انسانة رومانسية بجد وفيها المشاعر الجميلة دى ​


----------



## tina_tina (5 فبراير 2007)

يوساب قال:


> الحقيقة يا تينا انا لم امر بتجربة شخصية .. ولكن ليا اصدقاء كتير اتصدموا .. ويمكن دة سبب رئيسى انى لم احاول ان اخوض التجربة دى خوفا ان يحدث ليا كما حدث لهم .. لانهم وصلوا لمرحلة نفسية متأزمة جداا بسبب تعلقهم بحب الفتاة التى جعلت منهم كمسوخ بعد ان ضحكت عليهم .. انا بتكلم على كذا تجربة مش تجربة واحدة .. لان كل البنات فى فترة العلاقة العاطفية بتقول الكلام الجميل دة انها هتضحى فى سبيل انها تتجوزة ومش مهم الفلوس المهم انى لاقيت الراجل اليفهمنى والكلام المحفوظ دة وفى الاخر تقول اهلى رفضوا ومقدرش اكسر كلمتهم وهما يفهموا احسن منى وعارفين مصلحتى .. وفى الاخر الغلبان دة اخد ذنبة طلعت من نفوخة ويفضل يعيش بقة على الذكريات​


 
بص يا يوساب
لو هو وهى عاوزين بعد بجد
مش يروح للاهل وهو لسه طالب او لسه مشتغلش او او او 
طبعا هيقولوا لاء  وميت لاء
بس خليك راجل ولما تروح تبقى انسان يقدر يعتمد عليه فى اى وقت 
وطبعا ده مفهموم
اصل الحياة مش حب على طول ولا مال على طول 
لازم اعمل توازن بين الاتنين
ولا ايه


----------



## christ my lord (5 فبراير 2007)

tina_tina قال:


> بص يا يوساب
> لو هو وهى عاوزين بعد بجد
> مش يروح للاهل وهو لسه طالب او لسه مشتغلش او او او
> طبعا هيقولوا لاء وميت لاء
> ...


 
انا مقولتش انة طالب او لسة مش شغال .. انا بتكلم على ناس شغالة وناضجة فكريا لانهم فى نفس عمرى .. ولكن ظروفهم المادية مش مرتفعة لكنها متوسطة يعنى فى بداية تكوين حياتهم .. وطبعا هما قادرين على الاعتماد على انفسهم بدليل انهم بيكافحوا فى الحياة الصعبة دى وبيحاولوا يكونوا اسرة .. لكن متطلبات الجواز اعلى من قدرتهم المادية على ان يوفروها .. وفى نفس الوقت البنت ليست لديها القدرة على الصمود والمكافحة مع حبيبها .. عاوزة السهل الموجود وجاهز من كلة ..​


----------



## tina_tina (5 فبراير 2007)

يوساب قال:


> انا مقولتش انة طالب او لسة مش شغال .. انا بتكلم على ناس شغالة وناضجة فكريا لانهم فى نفس عمرى .. ولكن ظروفهم المادية مش مرتفعة لكنها متوسطة يعنى فى بداية تكوين حياتهم .. وطبعا هما قادرين على الاعتماد على انفسهم بدليل انهم بيكافحوا فى الحياة الصعبة دى وبيحاولوا يكونوا اسرة .. لكن متطلبات الجواز اعلى من قدرتهم المادية على ان يوفروها .. وفى نفس الوقت البنت ليست لديها القدرة على الصمود والمكافحة مع حبيبها .. عاوزة السهل الموجود وجاهز من كلة ..​


 

تانى هتغلط فى البنات
باين عليك متعقد اوى
على فكرة احنا مش معقدين اوى كده
بس بنحب نفكر كويس
طيب قولى 
انهى الاحلى والاحسن
لما اجيب لاهلى واحد مش عامل حساب اى حاجة بس المهم اننا بنحب مع بعض بس
ولا اجبلهم واحد الحمد الله قدر يثبت نفسة وبرضوا بنحب بعض او مقتنعة بيه يشكل كبير
انهى الصح


----------



## christ my lord (5 فبراير 2007)

tina_tina قال:


> تانى هتغلط فى البنات
> باين عليك متعقد اوى
> على فكرة احنا مش معقدين اوى كده
> بس بنحب نفكر كويس
> ...


 
اولا : انا مش معقد ولا حاجة لانة مفيش حاجة تستدعى للتعقيد وغير كدة انا مش بتكلم على حاجة انا مريت بها شخصيا علشان توصفينى بالتعقيد .. وانا طبعا افضل التفكير بعقلانية .. وبالنسبة للاجابة على سؤالك .. ( الحالة الاولى ) واحد مش عامل حساب اى حاجة : مفيش حاجة اسمها مش عامل حسابة .. قصدك تقولى هو غير قادر ماديا لتوفير متطلبات البنت والجواز وفى الحالة دى اية المانع ان البنت لو بتحبة بجد تقف بجوارة وتكافح معاة .. هو دة عيب ولا غلط .. ولا لما يكون الراجل غير قادر ماديا يكون فى نظر المراة لم يثبت ذاتة ومش راجل لانة مش عارف يجيب كل البتطلبة من فسح ولبس ودهب .. اما (الحالة الثانية) واحد قدر يثبت نفسة : اثبات النفس لها معانى كثيرة .. ممكن يكون اثبت نفسة بالنجاح فى العمل ولكن لم يحقق العائد المادى المرتفع لان بعض مجالات العمل قد يكون فيها النجاح ولكن ليس بعائد مادى مرتفع .. وممكن يكون اثبت نفسة بتكوين المال لمجرد الثراء ماديا وتخلى عن مبادئة .. انت تقصدين اى منهم ؟؟ وفى النهاية اشعر ان كلامى صحيح جداا وانتى تثبتى ذلك بطريقة لم تشعرى بها كما هو واضح فى السؤال الذى طرحتية مما يدل على ان الفتاة تنظر للمادة اكثر من الحب ​


----------



## monlove (5 فبراير 2007)

اتصدقني لو قلتلك انا مش عارف هكون زوج اية بس انا نفسي اتعرف علي وحدة تحبني وتفهمني عشان نبني اسرة سعيدة من كل المواحي
ويا رب يباركك علي موضوعك الجميل دة


----------



## tina_tina (5 فبراير 2007)

يوساب قال:


> اولا : انا مش معقد ولا حاجة لانة مفيش حاجة تستدعى للتعقيد وغير كدة انا مش بتكلم على حاجة انا مريت بها شخصيا علشان توصفينى بالتعقيد
> يا سيدى انا اسفة لو الكلمة دى زعلتك
> انا مش قصدى حاجة
> وعموما اللى بيتعقد من حاجة مش لازم من حاجة حصلتله شخصيا ممكن من اللى حصل للى  حواليه
> ...


 
يا استاذ يوساب
هقولهالك للمرة المليون
البنت لما هتلاقى راجل بمعنى الكلمة يقدر يحميها ويقدرها ويحبها
هتضحى علشان لابعد الحدود
مش مقولك ده على كل البنات ولكن النسبة الكبيرة منهم 
وكلامى اللى فات ( الرد السابق )كان على رد فعل الاهل 
وانا شايفة ان من واجبلى نحو اهلى لما اجيب واحد علشان يتقدملى 
اكون جايباه وانا واثقة ومتاكده انه مش هيترفض وبكرر مش علشان المادة 
يا ما ناس معاها فلوس وبتترفض 
بس اهم حاجة ان الاهل يلاقوا راجل  يقدروا يطمنوا على بنتهم معاه 
حتى لو هيبتدوا من الصفر  مش مهم 
المهم انه راجلللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل
ياريت يكون المفهموم وصل صح المرة دى


----------



## twety (5 فبراير 2007)

*من الظاهر يا يوساب ان كل المواقف اللى قدامك كان الولد هو الضحيه*
*بس انا كمان كل المواقف بلا استثناء اللى قدامى البنت هلى الضحيه*
*سواء بتضحى علشان الولد يوافقوا عليه فى البيت*
*او ان الولد يسيبها ويقولها الجمله المعروفه*
*(انا مستهلكيش انتى تستاهلى واحد احسن منى)*
*والنتيجه البنت تتجرح انه سابها صدقنى مواقف صعبه ورخمه*
*عموما هقولك تانى مش كل الولاد وحشين ومش كل البنات حلوين*
*فى هنا وهنا الحلو والوحش*
*عموما فى الاول وفى الاخر كل واحد مكتوبله حاجه بياخدها*
*وربنا هو اللى بيجمع *


----------



## christ my lord (5 فبراير 2007)

tina_tina قال:


> يا استاذ يوساب
> هقولهالك للمرة المليون
> البنت لما هتلاقى راجل بمعنى الكلمة يقدر يحميها ويقدرها ويحبها
> هتضحى علشان لابعد الحدود
> ...


 
ما تيجى تاخدينى المين احسن:ranting:  .. خلاص يا حجة الاختلاف فى الراى لا يفسد من الود قضية .. واية حكاية راجل دى .. امال هى هتاخد عيل بيرضع فى صباعة .. ما علينا خلاص مش مشكلة .. انتى صح والبنات كلها صح .. والولاد هما الولاد ستين فى سبعين :a82: .. مبسوطة .. هدى اعصابك متنكتيش فى نفسك اوى كدة انتى لسة صغيرة​


----------



## tina_tina (5 فبراير 2007)

يوساب قال:


> ما تيجى تاخدينى المين احسن:ranting: .. خلاص يا حجة الاختلاف فى الراى لا يفسد من الود قضية .. واية حكاية راجل دى .. امال هى هتاخد عيل بيرضع فى صباعة .. ما علينا خلاص مش مشكلة .. انتى صح والبنات كلها صح .. والولاد هما الولاد ستين فى سبعين :a82: .. مبسوطة .. هدى اعصابك متنكتيش فى نفسك اوى كدة انتى لسة صغيرة​


 
انت شايفنى بقطع فى هدومى
بس هاخد هلى نصيحتك 
اصلى لسه صغيرة ولسه قدامى العمر حرام احرق فى دمى من دلوقتى
شكرا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## christ my lord (5 فبراير 2007)

monlove قال:


> اتصدقني لو قلتلك انا مش عارف هكون زوج اية بس انا نفسي اتعرف علي وحدة تحبني وتفهمني عشان نبني اسرة سعيدة من كل المواحي
> ويا رب يباركك علي موضوعك الجميل دة


 
الف شكر على مرورك .. ربنا يباركك​


----------



## christ my lord (5 فبراير 2007)

twety قال:


> *من الظاهر يا يوساب ان كل المواقف اللى قدامك كان الولد هو الضحيه*
> *بس انا كمان كل المواقف بلا استثناء اللى قدامى البنت هلى الضحيه*
> *سواء بتضحى علشان الولد يوافقوا عليه فى البيت*
> *او ان الولد يسيبها ويقولها الجمله المعروفه*
> ...


 
صح يا توتى ذى ما فى الحلو فى الوحش .. وربنا هو طبعا البيدبر الصالح للانسان .. ومرسى خالص على تعليقك ومشاركتك .. ربنا يباركك​


----------



## بنت الفادى (5 فبراير 2007)

يوساب قال:


> ما تيجى تاخدينى المين احسن:ranting:  .. خلاص يا حجة الاختلاف فى الراى لا يفسد من الود قضية .. واية حكاية راجل دى .. امال هى هتاخد عيل بيرضع فى صباعة .. ما علينا خلاص مش مشكلة .. انتى صح والبنات كلها صح .. والولاد هما الولاد ستين فى سبعين :a82: .. مبسوطة .. هدى اعصابك متنكتيش فى نفسك اوى كدة انتى لسة صغيرة​



هههههههههههههههههههههه 
يا عم يوساب متعصبش نفسك بس 
انا هقولك تينا تقصد ايه
ازاى انا هقدم لاهلى واحد ميقدرش يفتح بيت او يجيب شقه او يفرشها
اةة صحيح ممكن البنت تساعد لو تقدر ممكن تطلب من اهلها  يسعدو الانسان دا
بس فى الزمن اللى احنا فيه دا كل واحد مكفى نفسه  
البنت ممكن تعيشه معاه على قد امكانتياته لان دى استطاعتها اللى فى ايدها تعمله
مش معقول تجيب واحد اهلها يصرفو عليهم هما الاتنين 
خلاصت كلامى
البنت لما تحب تقدر تعيش مع اللى تحبه فى اى مكان وتحت اى ظررررروف
بس المهم انو يكون قد المسؤليه​


----------



## christ my lord (5 فبراير 2007)

بنت الفادى قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> يا عم يوساب متعصبش نفسك بس
> انا هقولك تينا تقصد ايه
> ...


 
مظبوط يا بنت الفادى .. انا فاهم وجة نظركم .. وشكرااا جدااا على الرد والتعليق .. ربنا يباركك​


----------



## سيزار (22 أغسطس 2008)

*قبل ان تتزوجى .. هذه انواع الرجال .. وكيف تتعاملين معهم.. مهم جدا*

انواع الرجال وطرق التعامل معه________________________________________
أنواع الرجـــــــــال وطرق التــــــــعامل معهم 


إن الزوجة الذكية هي التي تستطيع أن تتعامل مع زوجها بمهارة وفن ، فكلنا نعلم أنه لا يوجد هناك زوج يتصف 

بالكمال لذالك نجد في شخصياتهم بعض العيوب ولذالك يجب علينا مراعاة ذالك عند التعامل معهم وهنا يأتي السؤال 

كيف يكون ذلــــك ؟


وباختصار فإن الإجابة تكون معرفة الزوج ، أي من الأزواج هو ؟؟ ومن ثم تحديد طريقة التعامل التي تناسب نوعية 

الزوج وطبيعتــــــه .... ولذلك فإننا سنقوم بتقسيم الرجال على حسب صفاتهم وسنحدد كيفية التعامل مع كل صفة : 

الزوج ذو الطبـــــــــــــع الحاد ( العصبي ) :


إن هذا النوع من الرجال هم الذين تتنرفز أعصابهم ويغضبون لأتفه الأسباب ولذالك يصعب علينا التعامل معهم بيسر 

وسهولة ولكن لا مستحيل في سبيل تحقيق السعادة الزوجية !


وحتى لا تخسري زوجك العصبي لا تدخلي معه في مناقشات حادة , وإذا وجدته ثائرا يجب عليك أن تتركيه حتى يهدأ 

وبعدها تأتـــي ردة فعلك المملوءة بالعطف والهدوء بعيداً عن العصبية والانفعال الزائد وبعدها ستلاحظين أنك قد 

سيطرت على الموقف واستطعت امتصاص غضب زوجك وكسبت وده.


الزوج الذكـــــــــــي : 


هذا النوع من الرجال الذين يحبون القراءة والكتابة والإبحار في العلم والعلوم , ومن أجمل صفاته هي أنه يأخذ الأمور 

بمنطق العقل .

وأنا استغرب من بعض النساء الذين لا يحبون هذا النوع من الرجال ؟؟ لا أعلم لماذا !!


الحل عزيزتي هو أن تظهري حبك لذكائه بأن تسئليه أي سؤال يجول في خاطرك .. أي أن تكوني تلميذته في الصف ، 

كي يجيب على أسئلتك ويستعرض عضلات عقله وقدراته ومعلوماته أمامك ، وعليك في كل مرة أن تشكريه وتمتدحي

معلوماته وذكائه ..

الزوج البــــــــــــارد : 


يتصف هذا النوع من الرجال بصفة تلخصها الكثير من الزوجات بعبارة هي ( عدم الإحساس بالعاطفة ) .. باردون كقطع

الثلج ، صامتون كالأحجار .. يتميزون بالغموض الدائم .. ويفضلون الصمت دائماً على الإفصاح عن مشاعرهم ؟


الحل هو أن تعامليه بهدوء وتحفظ ولا تحاولي أن تفتحي معه أي موضوع أو نقاش بل اتركي له الأولوية دائماً في فتح

المواضيع والنقاش فيها لأنـــك لو حاولتي الدخول معه في مواضيع ومناقشات فبالتأكيد أنه من الممكن أن تسمعي منه

رداً لا يعجبك وخاصة إذا لم ينال الموضوع رضاه .. وحاولي أن يكون ردك دوما مختصرا و موجزا ، وكي تنالي عطفه

عبري عن حبك له وقابليه دوما بوجه مليء بالحب والحنان .
الزوج الغير حـــــــــــضاري ( الزوج الدهري ) : 

هو الزوج الذي لا يحب التطور ويتمسك بعادات وتقاليد أجداده .. ويظهر هذا في طريقة لبسه للملابس العادية .. وهاتفه 

المحمول قديم .. فهذا الصنف قنوع بنفسه ، وكثيرا ما نجد من النساء لا يحبون هذا الصنف من الرجال والسبب أنهم لا 

يجدون الحرية معهم ؟؟ والحرية التي يقصدونها قد تكون يف رغبتهم ( مثلاً ) في لبس العباية المخصرة والمزركشة .. 


وغيرها من الملابس العصرية ..!


الحل عزيزتي هو أن تكوني كابنته الصغيرة التي تطيع أباها وتأكدي أن هذا النوع من الرجال يخاف عليك من الفتن 

في زمن انتشر فيها الفتن فأطيعيه ولا تعانديه وإذا فكرت قليلا ستجدي انه لا يريد إلا مصلحتك وستكونين معه أنت

الرابحة في الدنيا والآخرة بإذن الله تعالى ..

وبالنسبة لمظهره فحاولي بأسلوب لبق ولا يجرح مشاعره أن تشجعيه على لبس كل ما هو جديد كأن تشتري له ملابس

كهدية أو تمتدحي نوعية معينة من الملابس أو الألوان حتى يرتدي مثلها دون أن تؤذي مشاعره أو تسببي له 

الإهانــــة .



الزوج الحضـــــــــــاري ( عاشق المظاهر ) : 

هذا الصنف من الرجال هو الذي يعشق المظاهر ويظهر هذا في ملبسهم ومسكنهم .. فهذا الصنف يحب شراء الأشياء

الفخمة والثمينة والتفاخر بها أمام الناس.


والطريقة للوصول إلى قلبه هو معدته وأيضا اهتمامك بان يعيش في جو جميل مزين بالورود والإكسسوارات المختلفة 

واهم من ذالك هو اهتمامك أنت بمظهرك وان تطلي عليه كل يوم بثوب جميل وأنيق فهذا الصنف من الرجال يعشقون

الجمال ويجدون المتعة في النظر إلى الأشياء الجميلة لذالك أحسني في اختيار لبسك وترتيب منزلك ، ولكن تذكري أن 

هذا لا يعني الذهاب إلى البنوك والاقتراض منها من أجل ( المظاهر الكاذبة ) أو حتى تبديد المال والثروة في هذه 

الكماليات فحاولي دائماً نصحه وتوجيهه إلى الاقتصاد وعدم الاقتراض والحياة على قدر الدخل الموضوع  
الزوج الهــــــــــمجي :


هو الزوج الذي لا يحسن التصرف مع زوجته بمعنى ليس لديه أسلوب لبق في التعامل معها ويعتبر زوجته كعاملة لديه 

تطيع أوامره وتنفذها من دون اعتراض ..


الحل هو مهما كان طبع زوجك فكلنا نعلم أن الزوج يصبح طفلا إذا استطاعت الزوجة أن تكسبه بطريقة ذكية وأما عن 

أسلوبه فحاولي أن تجلسي معه جلسة مصارحة وتحاولي أن تصارحيه بطريقة حنونة ولبقة أن يغير أسلوبه معك ، 

فكوني دائماً كالمياه الباردة التي تطفئ النار المشتعلة

لذلك تقربي منه وأظهري حبك وحنانك واهتمامك والأهم من هذا ( طاعتـــــــــــــــــك ) فكوني دائماً الزوجة المطيعة 

الخادمة لزوجها ولكن هذا لا يعني قهرك وإذلالك ولكن من أجل الحفاظ على بيتك وأسرتك سارعي إلى إجابة مطالبه 

دون تسويف أو تفويت وإذا قال لك شيئاً أو أمرك بأمر وبطريقة استفزازية أو بلهجة صارمة وقاسية حاولي أن تطفئي

غضبه بقولك على سبيل المثال ( من عيوني يالغالي ) ( أنت تآمــــــر أمــــــر ) ( حاضرين للحلوين ) وهكذا ... وبهذه 

الطريقة تطفئي غضبه وتنالي محبته وتحافظي عليه .. ولا تقولي له أبداً العبارات التي تخلق المشاكل أكثر وأكثر مثل

( أنــــــا لست خادمتك ) ، ( لست عبدة عندك اشتريتها بمالك ) ، ( لا لــــــن أفعــــل ) ... كوني يا عزيزتي المرأة الذكية 

العاقلة ، المطيعـــة الصابرة .. ألا تعلمين أن الصابـــــرة والشاكــــــرة في جنة عرضها كعرض السموات والأرض ؟!؟!


الزوج الحــــــــــــــنون : 

هو الزوج الذي يحب إسعاد زوجته ويحزن عند حزنها ويتألم لألمها وتراه دائماً يحب مساعدتها في الأعمال المنزلية لكي

ينال رضاها .. وللأسف فإن الكثير من النساء يعتقدون بأن هذا يدل على ضعف في شخصيتهم .. (لا يعجبهم العجب ولا 

الصيام في رجب ) ومهما كان حنيته فإنه إذا ثار فانه سيثور كالبركان عليك ، والحل هو أن تتعاملي معه مثلما يعاملك 

بل وأحسن مما يعاملك ( هل جزاء الإحسان إلا الإحسان ؟! ) ..



الزوج العــــــــــنيد: 


هذا الصنف من الرجال هو الذي يعشق النظام والانتظام .. ويصعب علينا التعامل معهم إلا إذا تعاملنا معهم بمهارة وفن ، 

والحل هو عدم خروجك من نظامهم وتعليماتهم وعبيره عن حبك .. وامدحيه حتى تكسبي ثقته وحبه .. وانتبهي بان لا 

تدخلي معه في نقاش حاد لأنك في الآخر ستكونين أنت الخاسرة الوحيدة ! ... لذلك حاولي مناقشته بأسلوب هادئ 

ورزين ، واعرضي نصيحتك بطيبة وعفوية دون محاولة إجباره على أخذها ، وإذا رأيته يحاول أن يفعل أمراً خاطئاًَ ولا 

يريد الأخذ بنصيحتك فانصحيه بالذهاب إلى أصدقائه وأقربائه والناس الطيبين لسؤالهم وأخذ مشورتهم حتى يقتنع لما 

هو خير لكم إن شاء الله ..


الزوج المــــــــــراهق : 

هو الذي لا يكتفي بالنظر إلي زوجته بل تراه ينظر إلي النساء الأخريات ، ربما لديه مغامرات نسائية تسمعين عنها ولا

تدرين ، ربما تجدين أدلة في ثيابه أو بين أغراضه على مغامراته فنصيحتي إليك تكمن في عدم البحث والتلصص لأن 

البحث والتصلل وتفتيش الجيوب يؤدي إلى مصائب أدهى وأعظم ، فهذا النوع من الرجال يعاني من ( نقص ) يراه فيك 

ولذلك سعى إلى البحث عنه عند الأخريات ولذلك حاولي الاهتمام بنفسك وبمظهرك وغيري من أسلوبك في الكلام معه 

واجعليه يحس بمحبتك إليه وشوقك له وسارعي دائماً إلى السؤال عنه وإرسال الرسائل القصيرة التي تذكره بحبك له

وإعجابك به وتقدمي منه عندما يعود إلى البيت وقبليه بين عينيه وأظهري له محبتك وحنانك وكوني كل يوم امرأة

جديدة حتى يعود إلى بيته وأسرته وهذا أفضل بكثير من البحث عن ( البلاوي ) وتضخيمها وخلق المشاكل حولها ، 

وتذكري عزيزتي بأنك زوجته الأولى وأنه مهما ابتعد سيعود إليك طالما يجد عندك الحضن الدافىء والسكن المريح

والمحبة التي لا نهاية لها !!



الزوج الرومـــــــــانسي : 


للأسف هذا الصنف من الرجال قليلون .. فهذا الصنف يجيد ممارسة الحب والكلام المعسول .. ويعبر عما في داخله 

بسهولة .. فهذا هدية عمرك فحاولي الحفاظ عليه وكوني دائماً أكثر رومانسية منه وكوني له مثلما يريد حتى تحققي 

معه السعادة الزوجية بإذن الله تعالـــــى ..


همــــــــــــسة : 

عزيزتي اعلمي أن داخل قلب كل زوج كنز من العاطفة والرومانسية وهذا لن يظهر إلا إذا اجتهدت في تحسين معاملتك

مع زوجك .. فلا تحاولي أن تحولي حياتك إلى جحيم فالرجل يتحول إلى طفل صغير إذا استقبلته بعد عودته من عمله

بمظهر لائق وكلام رقيق ومعسول مهما كان طبعه أو كان مرهق بعد عودته من العمل أو واقع تحت أزمة مالية .


فلا تشتكي دوما من طبعه الحاد وخروجه دوما من المنزل ولكن اسألي نفسك وراجعيها .. ستجدي أنك قد قصرت معه 

في شيء .. 

فاجئيه دوما بالهدايا والكلمات الجميلة فالمرأة قلبها مملوء بالعواطف والمشاعر وتجيد استخدامه أكثر من الرجل 

فاستغليه حتى يتعلم هو كيف يحب مثلك وتكسبينه في النهاية​


----------



## سيزار (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: قبل ان تتزوجى .. هذه انواع الرجال .. وكيف تتعاملين معهم.. مهم جدا*

منقــــــــــــــــول للافاده​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: قبل ان تتزوجى .. هذه انواع الرجال .. وكيف تتعاملين معهم.. مهم جدا*



> > عزيزتي اعلمي أن داخل قلب كل زوج كنز من العاطفة والرومانسية وهذا لن يظهر إلا إذا اجتهدت في تحسين معاملتك
> >
> > مع زوجك .. فلا تحاولي أن تحولي حياتك إلى جحيم فالرجل يتحول إلى طفل صغير إذا استقبلته بعد عودته من عمله
> >
> > ...



*موضوع مهم .. ميرررسى يا باشمهندس وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## just member (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: قبل ان تتزوجى .. هذه انواع الرجال .. وكيف تتعاملين معهم.. مهم جدا*

*موضوع جمييييييييييييل*

*ميرسى جدا *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## سيزار (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: قبل ان تتزوجى .. هذه انواع الرجال .. وكيف تتعاملين معهم.. مهم جدا*

شكرا يا دونا شرفتى الموضوع وفعلن الهمسه دى خلاصه الموضوع ... شكرا ليكى


----------



## سيزار (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: قبل ان تتزوجى .. هذه انواع الرجال .. وكيف تتعاملين معهم.. مهم جدا*



come with me قال:


> *موضوع جمييييييييييييل*
> 
> *ميرسى جدا *
> *ربنا يباركك*​



*****************************

جوجو *** منور يا جميل *** كويس الموضوع عجبك


----------



## dodi lover (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: قبل ان تتزوجى .. هذه انواع الرجال .. وكيف تتعاملين معهم.. مهم جدا*

لاء بجد يا سيزااااااااااااااار 

موضوع مفيد

بس يا ريت تدورى على انواع النساء لينا علشان نعرف نتعامل معاهم​


----------



## viviane tarek (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: قبل ان تتزوجى .. هذه انواع الرجال .. وكيف تتعاملين معهم.. مهم جدا*

موضوع جميل جدا"جدا"
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## سيزار (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: قبل ان تتزوجى .. هذه انواع الرجال .. وكيف تتعاملين معهم.. مهم جدا*



dodi lover قال:


> لاء بجد يا سيزااااااااااااااار
> 
> موضوع مفيد
> 
> بس يا ريت تدورى على انواع النساء لينا علشان نعرف نتعامل معاهم​



ههههههههههههههههههههههه

ماشى يا بطل ندور على موضوع فى انواع النساء ولا يهمك هههههههههه

شكرا دودو


----------



## سيزار (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: قبل ان تتزوجى .. هذه انواع الرجال .. وكيف تتعاملين معهم.. مهم جدا*



viviane tarek قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا"جدا"
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



****************

اهلا وسهلا ب عضوه جديده معانا ... شرفتى والحمد لله ان الموضوع عجبك 

شكرا كتير


----------



## engy_love_jesus (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: قبل ان تتزوجى .. هذه انواع الرجال .. وكيف تتعاملين معهم.. مهم جدا*

*الله عليك يا سيزار تسلم ايدك ياباشا ​*


----------



## amjad-ri (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: قبل ان تتزوجى .. هذه انواع الرجال .. وكيف تتعاملين معهم.. مهم جدا*

*موضوع  مش  مفيد لية  بس للبنات مهم جدا

شكرا على الموضوع  يا  سيزار الرب يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## nonogirl89 (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: قبل ان تتزوجى .. هذه انواع الرجال .. وكيف تتعاملين معهم.. مهم جدا*



> الزوج الحــــــــــــــنون :
> 
> هو الزوج الذي يحب إسعاد زوجته ويحزن عند حزنها ويتألم لألمها وتراه دائماً يحب مساعدتها في الأعمال المنزلية لكي
> 
> ...



أنا عايزة من دة
نجيبه منين دة ياسيزار؟؟؟؟
بس بجد الموضوع رائع لما هتجوز هنفذه وربنا يسترها
على ضمانتك انت بقى
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## 7kim (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: قبل ان تتزوجى .. هذه انواع الرجال .. وكيف تتعاملين معهم.. مهم جدا*

يعني مش فاهم ؛
مين اللي صمم الكم هذا الكاتالوج ؛ طيب والست اللي متلائيش مواصفت جوزها في هذا الكاتالوج شو تعمل .. يعني تروح تغير جوزها ولا تعمل ايه مش فاهم ؟؟؟


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: قبل ان تتزوجى .. هذه انواع الرجال .. وكيف تتعاملين معهم.. مهم جدا*



> همــــــــــــسة :
> 
> عزيزتي اعلمي أن داخل قلب كل زوج كنز من العاطفة والرومانسية وهذا لن يظهر إلا إذا اجتهدت في تحسين معاملتك
> 
> ...


 
*بجد موضوع رائع جدا يا سيزار*
*تسلم ايدك ياباشا*​


----------



## جيلان (25 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: قبل ان تتزوجى .. هذه انواع الرجال .. وكيف تتعاملين معهم.. مهم جدا*

*موضوع مفيد جدا
بس شد حيلك بقى واعمل معانا واجب وهاتلنا موضوع على الزوجات*


----------



## emy (26 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: قبل ان تتزوجى .. هذه انواع الرجال .. وكيف تتعاملين معهم.. مهم جدا*

*اصعب تعامل تقريبا مع الزوج الغير حضارى والمراهق والعنيد *
*مرسى يا فندم عالموضوع*​


----------



## سيزار (31 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: قبل ان تتزوجى .. هذه انواع الرجال .. وكيف تتعاملين معهم.. مهم جدا*

شكرا لكم جميعا وعلى حسن الردود وب الاخص 

emy 
افتخر بمسيحى
جيلان 
مافيش فايدة
نيفين رمزي 
حزب الغلاسه
nonogirl89 
الهي انت يايسوع
engy_love_jesus 
خادمة يسوع​


----------



## veronika (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: قبل ان تتزوجى .. هذه انواع الرجال .. وكيف تتعاملين معهم.. مهم جدا*

*موضوع حلو اوي و مفيد
ربنا يباركك يا سيزار​*


----------



## سيزار (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: قبل ان تتزوجى .. هذه انواع الرجال .. وكيف تتعاملين معهم.. مهم جدا*

شكرا فيرونيكا الف شكر​


----------



## سيزار (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: قبل ان تتزوجى .. هذه انواع الرجال .. وكيف تتعاملين معهم.. مهم جدا*



amjad-ri قال:


> *موضوع  مش  مفيد لية  بس للبنات مهم جدا
> 
> شكرا على الموضوع  يا  سيزار الرب يبارك خدمتك*​




----------------------

استاذ امجد نورت يا هندسا​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------

